# Corps Land at West Point



## Paymaster (Oct 15, 2004)

I posted this in the open forum as well. Corps Permits at West Point are now $10 each. Must have changed last year. No longer free, but still a good deal.


----------



## grayhill (Oct 15, 2004)

*last year....*

they did change it last year, they are using that money towards the land, and it also cut down on the number of hunters just by charging 10$. you'd be suprised how many people just hunt it b/c it was free....


----------



## Buck_Ridge (Oct 17, 2004)

Maybe there will be a few people around that don't want to pay those big bucks    that will be willing to sell one of those fancy pull carts. There sure can be some awfull long ways to drag them big old nannys out of the woods.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 17, 2004)

Yep. I know about long drags from Corp Land. Drug one for two hours once. I hated that buck by the time I was out. But after a nice rest on the tail gate of my truck, I began to be  proud of him again. My Brother went yesterday and saw no one else where he was. He did not see any deer only fox squirrels and turkeys.


----------



## Buck_Ridge (Oct 18, 2004)

*good hunting*

There seems to be some good hunting on some of the core land but I have yet to take one from it. I have only started hunting it late last season. The biggest problem I have seen is that there are a lot of people not signing in.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 18, 2004)

Yeah I know. I would love to see more Rangers patrols. I have never had too much problem with crowds.


----------



## sks/hunter (Oct 19, 2004)

*corp land*

where is the corp of engineer land at westpoint is the wma or something different? Am interested and live in COWETA County


----------



## frankwright (Oct 20, 2004)

I have never hunted the Corps land but have several friends that have hunted the bow areas with good luck. They always went in by boat and went just a short distance into the woods and set up climbing stands. Turkey creek was one of their favorite areas.

SKS, This map will give you a general idea. All of it is restricted to either/or bow,muzzleloader,shotgun depending on the area.

I read they issued 2400 permits last year. I bet a bunch of those people never hunted.
http://westpt.sam.usace.army.mil/images/WPLhuntingmap.pdf


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 20, 2004)

You can obtain a permit from the Resource Managers Office near West Point Lake Dam. They will give you a map and a kill sheet. There are several areas with fairly eazy access. The largest is Maple Creek area near the dam. The areas in green,on the map, are for Shotguns with slugs and Muzzleloaders. No Buckshot is allowed. I did not hunt Corps Land last year but have the previous 10 years or so. I plan on going in the morning to Maple Creek.


----------



## sks/hunter (Oct 20, 2004)

*seasons on corp land*

what are the state seasons for corps land same as anything else or different dates like wmas?


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 20, 2004)

The regs are the same as the county you are hunting. In Troup the 4 points one one side rule is in effect. In Heard the regs are the same as anywhere else in Heard County. Seems I remember years ago that they had special hunts on the Maple Creek area but have not heard of this in recent years.


----------



## Buck_Ridge (Oct 20, 2004)

I saw several deer,turkey, and other critters out there last year. Looked to be some good hunting. I hope to get back out there soon and see if I can harvest one.


----------



## Buck_Ridge (Oct 29, 2004)

*Cutting timber*

I was on the lake the other day and could have swore they were logging on some of the core land. Anyone seen any sign of this and if so any idea of how much land will be cleared?


----------



## Craig Knight (Oct 30, 2004)

*Corp Property*

Found last week end that we have a couple of scum bag tresspassers that come in from the corp property. They walk about 300 feet up on our private property and put up their stands. Cant wait till I catch them on camera, or if they slip up and leave their stands,I,ll take them and leave my Cell# on a piece of paper attached to the tree they were in.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 30, 2004)

Check the sign in sheet at the Corps site you are refering to. They might be stupid enough to sign in and you can report the trespassing to the rangers. If they are not signing in then they are in violation of the permit. Anyway, hope you catch them. Sorry that you are having problems.


----------

